# P.G. Wodehouse books for free on Kindle....I discovered this today!



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope this is the correct place to post this.  P.G. Wodehouse is probably my favorite author.  He writes British humor if you aren't familiar.  It also became a tv show called "Jeeves and Wooster" starring the guy who is now on the show House.  Anyway, I was going to purchase one of the ebooks when I discovered the vast majority are selling for 0 dollars!! I downloaded all of them.  I am literally so excited I can't stand it.  Had to share.  I can never read anything he has written in public though.  I start cracking up hysterically!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Never heard of him (please don't throw anything at me.) But I'm game. Downloaded _Right Ho, Jeeves_.

I hope to be thanking you sometime in the near future for the tip!


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Wodehouse is hilarious, and Jeeves rulez.

The best part, to me, is that the narrator, Bertie, is a complete upper class twit...but he manages to be endearing because he _knows_ he's a twit, he freely, almost cheerfully, admits it, and he knows he'd be totally sunk without Jeeves to pull him out of difficulty.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

JD Rhoades said:


> Wodehouse is hilarious, and Jeeves rulez.
> 
> The best part, to me, is that the narrator, Bertie, is a complete upper class twit...but he manages to be endearing because he _knows_ he's a twit, he freely, almost cheerfully, admits it, and he knows he'd be totally sunk without Jeeves to pull him out of difficulty.


Totally true!! I kind of can't believe they're being offered at the price of nothing. After the grueling week I've had, I feel as if the heavens opened and rained down a miracle. I would easily have paid the full price for any of his work.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Never heard of him (please don't throw anything at me.) But I'm game. Downloaded _Right Ho, Jeeves_.
> 
> I hope to be thanking you sometime in the near future for the tip!


hahaha....I actually discovered him only through a librarian who recommended him to me. I never would have otherwise so I won't throw stones! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I love, love, love P. G. Wodehouse - thank you for the tip.
Have you seen the TV series of Jeeves & Wooster? It is wonderful, Hugh Laurie as Bertie Wooster and Stephen Fry as the ultimate Jeeves


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

manou said:


> I love, love, love P. G. Wodehouse - thank you for the tip.
> Have you seen the TV series of Jeeves & Wooster? It is wonderful, Hugh Laurie as Bertie Wooster and Stephen Fry as the ultimate Jeeves


Oh yes. I own it on DVD!!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm so happy to see this topic because I've been wondering about P.G. Wodehouse for a while.  I've read soooooo many great things about Jeeves but am utterly CONFUSED as to which books are part of "that" collection.  I know Right Ho, Jeeves and My Man, Jeeves are JEEVES stories, obviously...but what else?

Please help clarify this.  I want to read these in the right order, if there is such a thing.

Also, are any of Wodehouse's OTHER books particularly good, too?

Thank you!!!

Lynn


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> ...I've read soooooo many great things about Jeeves but am utterly CONFUSED as to which books are part of "that" collection. I know Right Ho, Jeeves and My Man, Jeeves are JEEVES stories, obviously...but what else?
> 
> Please help clarify this. I want to read these in the right order, if there is such a thing.


I found this on Wikipedia, which states there are 35 stories in the Jeeves canon.

"The collection The World of Jeeves (first published in 1967, reprinted in 1989) contains all of the Jeeves short stories (with the exception of "Extricating Young Gussie") presented more or less in narrative chronological order. An efficient method of reading the entire Jeeves canon is to read The World of Jeeves followed by the eleven novels in order of publication. The novels should preferably be read in order since there is a certain amount of narrative development between them, and the later novels are essentially sequels to the earlier ones."


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> I'm so happy to see this topic because I've been wondering about P.G. Wodehouse for a while. I've read soooooo many great things about Jeeves but am utterly CONFUSED as to which books are part of "that" collection. I know Right Ho, Jeeves and My Man, Jeeves are JEEVES stories, obviously...but what else?
> 
> Please help clarify this. I want to read these in the right order, if there is such a thing.
> 
> ...


I recommend the following order for the Bertie/Gussie/Madeline/Spode storyline (which is continued in the following):

Right Ho! Jeeves
Code of the Woosters (my all-time favorite book, Wodehouse or not)
Stiff Upper Lip


----------



## asimon2525 (Feb 23, 2011)

I brought a CD of his short stories to my dentist.  The dentist said it was the only time he's had anyone laugh out loud during a root canal!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

One of my favorite comedic authors from the '30s (although since he wrote for decades, I probably shouldn't pinhole him).  I loved Fry and Laurie's interpretation (Can you believe Hugh Laurie is "House"?  He does grim American drama pretty well for a guy who cut his teeth on goofy British comedy).


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.

I read most of the Jeeves stories years ago, after a marathon viewing of the entire BBC series.  I really enjoy British humor in general, and Hugh Laurie and Stephen Fry were brilliant in that show.

Most of my Wodehouse books are ratty old paperbacks, so I'll be downloading these shortly.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad you posted this!  Just snagged a bunch of them 

Wodehouse is one of my favorite authors!  His History of Gowf (not sure that's how it's spelled) was the most hilarious short story I've ever read.


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope you all know about Project Gutenberg. Google it if you don't. There are enough free-to-download books to last you a lifetime. 

And a lot of those books on Gutenberg you can find for free on Amazon, which downloads right to your Kindle.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> I recommend the following order for the Bertie/Gussie/Madeline/Spode storyline (which is continued in the following):
> 
> Right Ho! Jeeves
> Code of the Woosters (my all-time favorite book, Wodehouse or not)
> Stiff Upper Lip


Hmmmmm. Am I missing something, or not all these available for Kindle?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's free for now.

Right Ho, Jeeves


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> It's free for now.
> 
> Right Ho, Jeeves


Unfortunately only in the US Amazon store


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Hmmmmm. Am I missing something, or not all these available for Kindle?


Possibly not. Just giving what I consider to be a good order for the story.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> Possibly not. Just giving what I consider to be a good order for the story.


Thank you. I appreciate it and will keep your "order." Maybe more of Wodehouse's books will come out on Kindle one of these days.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I got all excited for a moment, then I found out that in my 'region' they're all $7 - $9+.  Boo.  I might buy Code of the Woosters anyway, even though I already own it twice over already.  Still, thanks for the tip!


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm glad to find kindred  spirits who appreciate Jeeves!!  Every time I go through a Jeeves phase I end up walking around my house saying things like "Bollocks" and "what ho!"


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate it and will keep your "order." Maybe more of Wodehouse's books will come out on Kindle one of these days.


I hope so!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

P. G. Wodehouse is a favorite of mine. He's one of the four or five authors I consider a master of the written word.

In addition to the Jeeves and Wooster TV shows, be aware that all three series of _Wodehouse Playhouse_ episodes of more than a decade earlier are available on DVD.

Mike


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Another source for free P.G. Wodehouse books is: http://manybooks.net/datesort/wodehous.html
I have them all!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

sherylb said:


> Another source for free P.G. Wodehouse books is: http://manybooks.net/datesort/wodehous.html
> I have them all!


Thank you! I love Wodehouse and I've got really nice hardcover editions, but I'd love to get them as ebooks so I can have them when I travel, too.

This was so sweet of you to give us this info! I'm sitting here beside myself with glee (hahahah).


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have not already, make sure you check out this thread called the Book Lovers' Links:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html

There are many, many wonderful websites that offer free books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll put in a plug for the people at Mobileread. They have taken the Gutenberg titles and others and done massive tweaking to get the formatting right, i.e., adding chapter breaks, italics, covers, etc. The books are posted with the person's name so you know who did the proofing. My experience of Gutenberg and some others is that the books were done as straight text (no italics, bold, etc.). I think Gutenberg may have changed some, but I'll stick with Mobileread for a pleasurable reading experience.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?order=desc&sort=dateline

Mike


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

sherylb said:


> Another source for free P.G. Wodehouse books is: http://manybooks.net/datesort/wodehous.html
> I have them all!


Eeeek!! Happy dance! Thank you!


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

This is one of the authors I discovered thanks directly to the Amazon Kindle. I don't know if I would have ever stumbled across Wodehouse, and it's so hard to get good humor recommendations, without the Kindle. 

That being said, anything Wodehouse has written has become an instant favorite of mine. I cannot speak highly enough of the joy that his short stories and novels have brought me. I'm jealous of the people who have never read him because I would love to be able to go back and read him again for the first time. And the best part is he was insanely prolific! If you enjoy him you might also want to check out James Thurber, but I haven't come across many Thurber books on the Kindle.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

manou said:


> I love, love, love P. G. Wodehouse - thank you for the tip.
> Have you seen the TV series of Jeeves & Wooster? It is wonderful, Hugh Laurie as Bertie Wooster and Stephen Fry as the ultimate Jeeves


I also own the complete TV series and have watched it at least twice. I have 10 paperbacks plus several on the Kindle and am looking for the rest. Great TV series and even greater books.


----------



## Jeff Sherratt Novelist (Feb 9, 2011)

What a great find! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

ChadMck said:


> I'm jealous of the people who have never read him because I would love to be able to go back and read him again for the first time.
> 
> If you enjoy him you might also want to check out James Thurber, but I haven't come across many Thurber books on the Kindle.


I couldn't have said it better myself! I still remember the first time I read Wodehouse. I took the book with me to a doctor's appointment and was cracking up so hard I had to put the thing away b/c people were staring at me!

Thanks for the recommendation of Thurber. I will check it out!


----------



## Mike8414 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wodehouse has been a favorite for many years. Lots of freebies on Amazon and on manybooks.net. I still can't watch the TV show House and see Hugh Laurie playing a doctor--to me, he's Bertie Wooster.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! 

I agree with the comments about Gutenberg. I recently did some reformatting on a public domain book and it needed a LOT of work. But when it's done well, it's worth it!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Mike8414 said:


> Wodehouse has been a favorite for many years. Lots of freebies on Amazon and on manybooks.net. I still can't watch the TV show House and see Hugh Laurie playing a doctor--to me, he's Bertie Wooster.


Thank you for the link - I'll fill up my Kindle with all those wonderful books.
BTW - I love House MD, Hugh Laurie is amazing as House. I very much doubt that he would have been given a chance to play a character like that back home.
Another one to watch is Stephen Fry in his documetary 'Last Chance to See' - where repeats the journey of his old friend Douglas Adams.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

robins777 said:


> I also own the complete TV series and have watched it at least twice. I have 10 paperbacks plus several on the Kindle and am looking for the rest. Great TV series and even greater books.


Thanks for the suggestion! Amazon has the entire 4-year run on DVD for $28 - Mrs. r0b0d0c and I will be watching them on Tuesday!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The audio versions of Wodehouse are awesome also.  I got several from my library a couple of years ago.
I would love to own them in audio version.
deb


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

drenee said:


> The audio versions of Wodehouse are awesome also. I got several from my library a couple of years ago.
> I would love to own them in audio version.
> deb


Oooh, me too! I have cassette versions of nearly all the Jeeves & Bertie novels & short stories, read by Jonathan Cecil. I need to update my collection to CD one of these days.


----------

